# In Regards to Major Disasters...Hurricanes, Fires, Earthquakes, etc.



## bulldurham (Nov 23, 2019)

What I found most interesting and this should be a HEED THIS notice to everyone on here, is that those people who had receipts and PHOTOGRAPHS of all their property fared the best with their insurance claims. Just because you have a policy that will cover $275,000 structure, $10,000 other structures, $137,500 contents and and another $137,500 for loss of use doesn't mean that's what they are going to give you - just because. The insurance industry works off "evidence." What can you show as evidence of everything you claim you lost? If you can't produce adequate documentation, you force the insurance company to do an on-site inspection and take what they deem as "lost, damaged or otherwise compromised." It's rarely close to adequate.

So, here's my advice to everyone: Take photos of everything you own or that is on your property. Take pictures of your closets, drawers, curio cabinets, etc...save receipts, especially large expenditure items such as roofs, chimney repairs, porch additions, etc. - I scan mine and put them as well as the photos on the cloud and update as needed. I also keep a copy on a CD in my safety deposit box, again updating as needed. If you do have an event, photo everything damaged, down to a drawer of paperclips, staplers, etc...I did and they replaced everything they could see in the image. I think it was about $65 but multiply that by every drawer in your house. My pots and pans alone came to over $800.

An example of how well this worked for me was getting reimbursed for my Alexa. It went with the wind but I had a photo that was time stamped showing its location by the TV and they covered that as well as my ROKU and Firestick, both of which were seen in the same area. I had a photo showing my work station and ruined computer and two removable hard drives. I had an attestation document from a recovery agency and so the insurance paid for my data restoration and two new drives. I had photo evidence and receipts.

My sister in law, who had none of the above, in the 11 months since the storm has collected zero dollars and had no work done (correction, my next door neighbor is being worked on today, 13 months and 13 days after the storm...maybe 13 will be his lucky number). My two next door neighbors are in the same boat other than having water remediation and new roofs. It's your money but if you want to collect, you have to show PROOF!

Though they are not the same images for before and after comparisons, you can see how well my adjuster could ascertain the validity of my claim.

In the images below, you will see the validity of this post. I got 100% of all my original claim and 100% of all subsequent claim adjustments thereafter. I had proof.


----------



## Warhorse (Nov 23, 2019)

Thanks for the reminder, I have been meaning to do this for so long. Spending the winter in our motorhome at a resort in central Florida, it will be on my "to do" list when I return in the spring.


----------



## Soocom1 (Nov 23, 2019)

In 2008 my Minolta 7D was stolen along with my laptop, Harley Jacket and about $2400 worth of camera accessories. 

One of the lenses was a Minolta 300mm G Lens that I made a trade on.  That lens at the time was worth around $1100 in the condition it was in. 

The Insurance company wanted to pay me for a 75-300mm lens worth about $50.  I had to fight them on that but because I didn't have the receipt nor photographic proof, it took a great deal of persuading and acceptation only 60% of the value.  The end result was a healthy check, but shy of what it was actually worth. 

Good advice.


----------



## bulldurham (Nov 24, 2019)

Warhorse said:


> Thanks for the reminder, I have been meaning to do this for so long. Spending the winter in our motorhome at a resort in central Florida, it will be on my "to do" list when I return in the spring.



Hope you find your way to Circle B Bar Reserve just south of Lakeland. Viera Wetlands is on the Atlantic coast but well worth the drive as is Kissimmee SP. I always stayed at Sanlan in Lakeland when in my RV...


----------

